# Bugsier tugs.



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hello everyone,

i was wondering what colour is that brown they use on Bugsier tugs, it has that sort of old time look it does, just wondering if anyone knows what the colour is called.


Tony.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Tony, 
I remember a drum of Blue Funnel mast brown going over the side at the dolphins in Hamburg in exchange for a case of ale. The recipient was a Bugsier tug.
Pat


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

same,same as british paints, -'mast colour-buff'. I suspect more than one in Hamburg used these paints in the 50's, after an exchange of favours.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Two different colours!

The mast buff is a very standard 'mast buff.

The lower part of the house and inside the bulwarks and engine casing is a 'brown' or teak colour and is very much like Pat say, Blue Funnel 'brown mast'.

One second trip I was sent out to paint all of the Crude Oil tank valves. No brown in the locker so I made up my own, some red, yellow and blue. Looked fine for me. The Bosun saw it and commented, "Same colour as scared woman's ****e!" Yeah, quite possibly.


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Two different colours!
> 
> .


silly old fool me!

Red lead with a dab of black and some varnish was a quick way ‘dickey up’ the weather- boards otherwise the owners rarely supplied sufficient paints to allow artistic themes. One chief steward had a brain wave and used food colouring to try and improve on the standard eau de nil some passenger cabins were painted. A wetted finger on the next Sunday inspection ruined the effect and the job had to be redone, minus the food colouring.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Eau de Nil is a very easy one.

Here is a sample: Artist's colour white, permanent green, yellow ochre.


At sea it would work the same, top gloss white, deck green and mast buff.


I like your red lead + black + varnish. I do not use black anywhere in paintings. Not necessary. If you want it need only ultramarine blue with burnt sienna.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

Ran a scan of the second picture and the colour came up with:

Red = 204

Green = 73

Blue = 31 

Regards


----------

